
LXD – next generation system container manager 4.3 released - dragonsh
https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/lxd-4-3-has-been-released/8303
======
ggm
Are there pointers to why LXD is loosing mindshare to docker?

Are there pointers to where LXD, Docker, Byhve and Jails sit with respect to
each other (post 2019..)

~~~
dragonsh
Docker is application container, LXD container is lightweight virtual machine.
Bhyve is virtualisation layer similar to KVM for BSD kernel like FreeBSD and
MacOS. Jails is similar to chroot in Linux providing process isolation.

Docker is more popular due to marketing and VC money pouring, in spite of
being insecure compared to LXC until very recently. Kubernetes picked docker
because it was popular, now there are many alternatives supporting CRI
specification. Kata containers are similar to LXD containers but more complex.
Now LXD supports VM management too, and provide direct access to hardware in
performance critical deployments where kubernetes is not a choice. Indeed
kubernetes can run inside LXD containers.

